# Cannot open Rusty 98 Cabrio trunk



## GaryT (3 mo ago)

I am not new at this. Jumper scheme..or key maker. Nor remove the backseat suggestion please. Thx the air motor locked it.. .Airmotor still unlocks the doors but not the trunk.


----------

